# Teaching in Canada (BC)



## kd268 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello, 

I wondered if anyone has moved from Scotland to Canada with a Primary Teaching degree and could tell me about their experience. I will be soon finishing my 4 year Bachelors degree in Primary Education and going into my probationary teaching year in Scotland in August. After that year I will be registered as a fully qualified teacher in Scotland and will have a years full time class teaching experience. 

I was born in Canada and therefore have dual nationality and can move there without needing a visa. My partner has been offered an opportunity to work with a company in Vancouver and hopefully this will be long term (We are still in the process of finding out details) so he will have a work visa. 

I have been looking at BC's teaching requirements and I think my experience and course will meet them all except a module on Canadian studies. I get the impression that I would hopefully be able to obtain an conditional teaching certificate which will last 60 months. I also understand if the take the modules required I can upgrade to a full certificate. Is this correct? Does anyone know how easily a Scottish degree is matched a Canadian one? My university does take a lot of Canadian students into the degree so I hope it is. 

Also I know the job market is very difficult to get into and competitive however I'm not daunted by this. As a NQT I would face this in my own country and I'm not fazed about working supply of temporary contracts at the start. I have no need to hold a permanent job for a visa and my partner's job is in a good sector so he will be bringing in enough to support us both (though not lavishly)if need be. 

Anyone who can answer any of my questions or has any experience to share would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kd268 (Aug 3, 2013)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There are an overabundance of teachers in Canada and as such there is not a demand. Be prepared to substitute, possibly for years, while looking for fulltime. I know a teacher friend, it took him 7 years to get a fulltime placement in the GTA, I understand Vancouver is similar.


----------

